# Those pesky little eye hairs



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

_I have a question about those pesky little eye hairs :w00t: Pearl's hair was cut very, very short when I got her and I am wanting to grow her out quite a bit and would like to do a ponytail or topknot, but she has these pesky little hairs growing right towards her eyes [ uh oh .... I see tearstains soon :angry:]. Does anyone use or tried a product called "sick em up"? Does it work and will it help to keep those little peskies out of her eyes??_


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I tried a people hair gel on Spookie. It did work, but seemed to attract dirt. We do the dog park every day, and she does get dusty, but the gel made it worse.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I have never heard of it but I would be curious to see if anyone on this forum has used it before.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Lynn told me she uses Dippity Do! Remember that? For those that don't, it's a human hair gel. I tried what we had in the house to keep the shorter hairs from popping up in front of Rocky's eyes and wala...it worked!:chili:


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

Oooops! Sorry, my brain sometimes goes faster than my fingers :HistericalSmiley:It is called "STICK'UM UP GRAND FINALE" Hair Adhesive for top knots. Have more control w/a stroke of a brush. Light pleasant smell. Will not harden unless applied heavily. Hair can be brushed & re-fixed after application. I found it @ toplinepet.com



maltemom09 said:


> _I have a question about those pesky little eye hairs :w00t: Pearl's hair was cut very, very short when I got her and I am wanting to grow her out quite a bit and would like to do a ponytail or topknot, but she has these pesky little hairs growing right towards her eyes [ uh oh .... I see tearstains soon :angry:]. Does anyone use or tried a product called "sick em up"? Does it work and will it help to keep those little peskies out of her eyes??_


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Lynn told me she uses Dippity Do! Remember that? For those that don't, it's a human hair gel. I tried what we had in the house to keep the shorter hairs from popping up in front of Rocky's eyes and wala...it worked!:chili:


I do remember "Dippity Do" but I cannot seem to find it anymore. Okay now, why don't we just tell everyone our age :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Stick em up is more of a hair spray product, I think - it will work but using hairspray every day can cause those hairs to break more easily. 

You could try using Kolesterol or as others have mentioned, human hair gel. On show days, I use Cindra sculpting gel
CINDRA SCULPTING GEL COAT DRESSING FOR PETS 4 OZ Concentrated (might be able to find it cheaper or with cheaper shipping, this site is just the first one that popped up when i put it in Google)

Those hairs are a pain but the good news is that they do eventually grow out!!


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Stick em up is more of a hair spray product, I think - it will work but using hairspray every day can cause those hairs to break more easily.
> 
> You could try using Kolesterol or as others have mentioned, human hair gel. On show days, I use Cindra sculpting gel
> CINDRA SCULPTING GEL COAT DRESSING FOR PETS 4 OZ Concentrated (might be able to find it cheaper or with cheaper shipping, this site is just the first one that popped up when i put it in Google)
> ...


Stacy, your babies are beautiful :wub: so I do thank you for your advice! Is this Cindra Sculpting Gel something I could use everyday without damaging Pearl's hair? I'm sure they will grow eventually but I am beginning to think she is going to be 30 before she gets all her hair back :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

maltemom09 said:


> Stacy, your babies are beautiful :wub: so I do thank you for your advice! Is this Cindra Sculpting Gel something I could use everyday without damaging Pearl's hair? I'm sure they will grow eventually but I am beginning to think she is going to be 30 before she gets all her hair back :HistericalSmiley:


Yes, you should be able to use it daily without damaging the hair. It doesn't leave the hair too crusty and it is trying to brush out the crusty, crunchy stuff that can break hair. The Stick Up stuff I think is geared more for taming stray hairs for show topknots. Plus I don't like using alcohol based products right next to the eyes on a regular basis. 

If you have a Sallys beauty supply by you, you can stop and get Wella Kolesterol. It's a product that looks like this
Wella - Kolestral Concentrate - Intensive Conditioner 1.75 oz


If you're already making an order from Toplinepet (I love her service, btw) you cold try the Pet silk topknot gel she has listed. I prefer the Cindra but I think the pet silk works also


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Stacy -- I don't think Cindra has enough hold for the tiny hairs while growing out. If you want to use a dog product, I suggest #1 All Systems Invisible Hold. It seems to have more staying power, imho. For shows, I used Cindra and have both on hand.

I, however, still swear by Dippity Do. LOL


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG - Dippity Do. I think even the smell just came back to me. How funny. Thanks for the blast from the past:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Stacy -- I don't think Cindra has enough hold for the tiny hairs while growing out. If you want to use a dog product, I suggest #1 All Systems Invisible Hold. It seems to have more staying power, imho. For shows, I used Cindra and have both on hand.
> 
> I, however, still swear by Dippity Do. LOL


For me, Cindra seems to have more hold than Invisible Hold. Definitely a case of what works for one, doesn't work for them all!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Stacy -- I don't think Cindra has enough hold for the tiny hairs while growing out. If you want to use a dog product, I suggest #1 All Systems Invisible Hold. It seems to have more staying power, imho. For shows, I used Cindra and have both on hand.
> 
> I, however, still swear by Dippity Do. LOL





Snowbody said:


> OMG - Dippity Do. I think even the smell just came back to me. How funny. Thanks for the blast from the past:HistericalSmiley:


Do they still even make Dippity Do?? LOLOL Oh my mom would put that in my hair when she wanted to pull my bangs back in a barrette so it would stay. I remember how stiff it would dry, yet still look wet. You could see the where mom used the comb even! :HistericalSmiley:


----------

